# Brinkman Smoke n Pit Professional



## squireribs (Dec 30, 2009)

For those of you who use a Brinkman Smoke n Pit Professional or similiar smoker what have you used, if anything, to seal around the lid to prevent smoke leaks?

I've got one and I'd like to know what to use to try and seal some of those smoke leaks especially around the main lid.

Thanks


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw a posting the other day where they had used a gasket material and they gave a web site but I cannot find it now.  Also, some have used a cord product that is used on fireplaces.  Looks like a silver rope material.  Some commented that the smoke coming out of the lid was not a big deal.  I guess it is personal preference.  My brinkman leaks smoke from around the lid but smokes the food well and holding temps is not a problem.


----------



## rickw (Dec 31, 2009)

The Brinkman bullet type smokers are made to leak around the lid. I would not close this leak up unless you put some type of exhaust on the lid.


----------



## squireribs (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine is not a bulllet type smoker.


----------



## 3montes (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a snp. It's a older model and built a little bigger and heavier than the newer ones. Mine leaks somewhat around the firebox and smoker door. Nothing real significant. Most people use the hi temp rope gasket that you would use for a wood stove or fireplace door. I chose to leave mine as is. I just look at it as a non adjustable vent and adjust my intake vent accordingly.


----------



## rickw (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry, seal her up then.


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 31, 2009)

You could try some loosely rolled foil & see if it makes enough of a difference before making a permanent mod. 

Also, this stuff is certified food safe NSF/ANSI Standard 51

http://www.permatex.com/products/Aut...one_Gasket.htm


----------

